# Jfl if you think you need a lip lift



## Slyfex8 (Jul 13, 2019)

When your upper lip is at a good size, the problem is not your lips but your anterior nasal spin which is too high.








The situation where this bone is too high is more commonly called a "retracted columella". It's absolutely genetic and you got it from one of your parents.






So obviously, you are not going to move this bone down, it's impossible, but you can give the illusion it the lower with a filler or an implant.


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Jul 13, 2019)

Great work OP, repped


----------



## heroinfather (Jul 13, 2019)

no, people think they need a lip lift but need a lefort/bimax


----------



## Pendejo (Jul 13, 2019)

What about him?


----------



## Slyfex8 (Jul 13, 2019)

Pendejo said:


> What about him?



I would say too thin upper lip with a retracted collumela, it would need a picture from profile tbh, also a typical problem of a retracted collumela, it's when your philtrum appears even longer on the pictures than in real life, it's because of the shadows


----------



## mido the slayer (Jul 13, 2019)

And how to fix this?? You can’t do get lip lift


----------



## Slyfex8 (Jul 13, 2019)

mido the slayer said:


> And how to fix this?? You can’t do get lip lift



Cartilage grafting (Columellar Strut Graft)

It's the same for most genetic bumps on the nose, they're not really bumps but just a too low radix, it's also genetic and your need a simple graft to fix this instead of letting surgeons break your poor nose bridge.


----------



## FaceandHFD (Jul 13, 2019)

not always.
you can have normal columella but long philtrum.
in that case you need lefort impaction and/or lip lift


----------



## mido the slayer (Jul 13, 2019)

Slyfex8 said:


> Cartilage grafting (Columellar Strut Graft)
> 
> It's the same for most genetic bumps on the nose, they're not really bumps but just a too low radix, it's also genetic and your need a simple graft to fix this instead of letting surgeons break your poor nose bridge.


Not really huge difference imo not even noticeable tbh

Get rhinoplasty + lip lift instead


----------



## Slyfex8 (Jul 13, 2019)

mido the slayer said:


> Not really huge difference imo not even noticeable tbh
> 
> Get rhinoplasty + lip lift instead



A rhinoplasty is for the bridge of the nose, not the tip.

And you need to fix according to your defects, if you have a upper lip too small go for a lip lift, if you have a retracted collumela, go for an implant or filler. Many Caucasians suffer from both problems, and that's why there is so much philtrumcel IRL and so they would benefit from these two surgeries.


----------



## mido the slayer (Jul 13, 2019)

Slyfex8 said:


> A rhinoplasty is for the brdige of the nose, not the tip.
> 
> And you need to fix according to your defects, if you have a upper lip too small go for a lip lift, if you have a retracted collumela, go for an implant or filler. Many Caucasians suffer from both problems, and that's why there is so much philtrumcel IRL and so they would benefit from these two surgeries.


Can I send you my lips 

Not the face just lips to classify my case because I’m planning to get lip lift 

If you don’t mind if course ☺️


----------



## Pendejo (Jul 13, 2019)

Slyfex8 said:


> A rhinoplasty is for the brdige of the nose, not the tip.


How should i fix the tip of my nose then? Also should i get an alar base reduction?



Spoiler


----------



## heroinfather (Jul 13, 2019)

Pendejo said:


> How should i fix the tip of my nose then? Also should i get an alar base reduction?
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


tipoplasty


----------



## Pendejo (Jul 13, 2019)

heroinfather said:


> tipoplasty


Should i get an alar base reduction as well?


----------



## Slyfex8 (Jul 13, 2019)

Pendejo said:


> How should i fix the tip of my nose then? Also should i get an alar base reduction?
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Making the base of your nose narrower could indeed help, but not too much, it wouldn't correspond to your phenotype, otherwise I have trouble judging from the front, if you have a profile picture it would be better.


----------



## heroinfather (Jul 13, 2019)

Pendejo said:


> Should i get an alar base reduction as well?


a doctor that can do a tip/rhino can do alar base reduction. you will need one for sure, yes.


----------



## Pendejo (Jul 13, 2019)

Slyfex8 said:


> Making the base of your nose narrower could indeed help, but not too much, it wouldn't correspond to your phenotype, otherwise I have trouble judging from the front, if you have a profile picture it would be better.


----------



## Slyfex8 (Jul 13, 2019)

Pendejo said:


>



Yes, it is retracted, most of the time when the tip of the nose takes on a pointy appearance, the collumela is retracted, at least to a degree. I think this affects the fact that your philtrum seems a little long.


----------



## zeno (Feb 8, 2020)

why wont you get a lip lift which is less complicated, cheaper and done under local anesthesia that will mimick the same results and reduce mms from your philtrum and u wanna get in trouble w grafts and implants that i havent heaard before (i mean the method that u propose)


----------



## Pendejo (Feb 8, 2020)

zeno said:


> why wont you get a lip lift which is less complicated, cheaper and done under local anesthesia that will mimick the same results and reduce mms from your philtrum and u wanna get in trouble w grafts and implants that i havent heaard before (i mean the method that u propose)


Because your nose would still look bad from side view:


----------



## zeno (Feb 8, 2020)

Pendejo said:


> Because your nose would still look bad from side view:
> View attachment 260484


ye i see maybe, but still i think lip lift is the best we got, such a nuisance placing grafts/implants under your nose when u got a procedure thats actually permanent (i thought they do it with a thread but they actually remove skin from your philtrum) and and has potential neglibible drawbacks on your side aesthetics, most people wanting philtrum reducement they basically want it for the front 

also look at her





i dont think she has a "retracted columella" , she could only get a lip lift and its a great result and permanent too, you do it and you forget about it
sry im a bit biased cuz ill get this, in the start i was cautious about lip lifts but they seem like great surgeries


----------



## Deleted member 4887 (Feb 9, 2020)

I have thin upper lip 15mm philtrum and short nose I think I am ideal candidate for lip lift, if I decrease by 3mm midface ratio will be almost 1


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Feb 9, 2020)

yeah i have this because of my tension nose. it makes my philtrum look better.


----------

